# Knochen Wohnhaus 2014



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

In spite of a rain storm, we managed to get our graveyard and stuff set up in time.

The fogger wasn't working as well as I'd like; it was hugging the ground, but the volume was way low. Going to have to do some research and build a better chiller and distribution system I think.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice set-up!
Lighting is nice too


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

love those window silhouettes did you do you own or use a template. thinking of doing these next year and lighting all rooms up like yours.. looks great. Hope you had a great Halloween


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the spider on the tombstone and a flamingo in front of one. Your silhouette lights are great. Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a lot of fog, true, but it looked really good creeping along the ground.

Thumbs up to skeletons and tombstones


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I was going to say I love that last pic with so much low lying fog! Really great


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I love a good ole Cemetery! Nice job!


----------

